# [SOLVED] Surfboard wireless problem



## sporkbelly (May 23, 2012)

Run into an odd problem I've never seen before. After an internet outage, all wireless connections (3 laptops and 1 PS3) fail to connect to internet using wireless. I am able to connect to internet using ethernet cable to modem and I can connect to my fileserver wirelessly (server connected to modem by ethernet cable) but can not access internet using wireless connection.

ISP is Charter, broadband type is cable.
Modem is Motorola Surfboard SBG6580
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector result attached.

"ipconfig /all" results:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Heather-Chaos
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-2B-80-11-9A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-60-76-65-E6-F3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b8bf:173f:a4d3:7d14%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 26, 2012 3:54:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 26, 2012 4:54:38 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218914934
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-B2-C8-2C-00-25-64-7B-FA-17
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.177.176.38
71.92.29.130
24.217.201.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:802:cb1:bb88:ae37(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::802:cb1:bb88:ae37%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2B80119A-98D8-48F5-9E06-EE4645DEF132}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{298FD9A9-8661-4FBD-891D-1F7F7BC5CA67}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Any help would be greatly appreciated. This is driving me mad. :banghead:

Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Try changing the channel on your router from channel 1 to channel 6.

Your *ipconfig /all *for wireless connection looks ok.

Try disabling the *Tunnel Adapter teredo* *Pseudo Interface

*Use this guide use the cmd prompt version and restart pc to complete configuration.
How to Disable TCP/IPv6 Teredo Tunneling in Vista « My Digital Life


----------



## sporkbelly (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

Changed channel from 1 to 6.
Successfully disabled tunnel adapter using cmd prompt version of directions. 
Restarted computer. No change.
Still unable to access internet using wireless.
I can't help but think that something changed/broke in the modem because it's affected every wireless device in the house. (Just another reason I'm not fond of combination devices).


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

I would update the firmware on the motorola.

When updating the frimware please connect your computer to the router using an ethernet cable not by wirless and do not interrupt when the update is in progress.


----------



## sporkbelly (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

Firmware updates not available to the consumer. They're applied directly by the ISP and Charter says there are no updates available.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

What wireless security are you u using?


----------



## sporkbelly (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK with TKIP+AES encryption.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

Try ressetting your surfboard modem/router but have your ISP details ready before doing so and re-configure from scratch.


----------



## sporkbelly (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

Ya, I was saving that as a last ditch effort before grabbing a hammer.
Anyways, it seems to have worked. Took a couple goes, but I have wireless connection back. :dance:

Thank you for your help!!!

Think I'll be getting a new wireless router soon and putting surfboard into bridge mode. 

Any suggestions on routers?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

Glad it has worked and everything is working ok and you are welcome.

To be honest if everything is working ok i do not see the point to buying another wireless router.

Can i ask why you want to add another wireless router?

Putting the surfboard into bridge mode is to bridge over to the isp not another router. ISP has to support bridging as well.

If you want a wireless bridge you would bridge the other router over to your surfboard and the router has to support wireless bridging.


----------



## sporkbelly (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

I'm generally not a fan of combo devices, like this gateway, that works as a modem/wireless router. I've had issues with it before, this time being the worst. In looking into it, I've found more so/so to bad reviews of this device than good ones. The inability to update or rollback firmware changes is an example.

I just think that If I had a dependable wireless router and demote this gateway to act as a modem only, then maybe I might not have so many problems in the future. But then again I might. I dunno. Just something I'm considering.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

Yes i see your point about that but your surfboard is supplied by your ISP so why not go to your ISP and tell them about the problems you have had and request a new ADSL modem/router but not by motorola if they can supply you with one by a different brand maker but avoid Belkin if they offer one of those as don't appear that reliable in the modem or wireless catergories.

We have dealt with issues with Belkin routers many times on here.

Just trying to save you shelling out if it is not neccessary.

Generally ADSL modem/routers are reliable but there will always be exceptions to the rule as mentioned.


----------



## sporkbelly (May 23, 2012)

Actually i own the surfboard. I didnt want to pay the rental for the beat up equipment they seem to offer around us. We did that when we first got the service and werent thrilled with what we got for the price. I could buy a brand new modem and router every year for the cost of rental. This way Im not at the ISPs mercy for what equip i want to use.

The surfboard was the only modem available at the local store when i had to replace our previous broken modem in a hurry. 

But Ill be wary of Belkin. I've generally had good luck with linksys in the past so mebbe Ill see if they have anything reasonably priced that fits the bill.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfboard wireless problem*

Yes Linksys are a decent brand along with Dlink, Netgear and Buffalo.

I hope your shopping goes well and happy surfing.

The link below is to Amazon.com plenty of ADSL modem/routers there:
Amazon.com: ads wireless modem router Computers & Computer Accessories

Read the reviews also it will give you a guide.

Also have a look on trusted reviews that is a good site and put the search in for router you are interested in and it will give you a review from it's database.

Trusted Reviews - The Latest Technology News and Reviews

If you are happy please mark this thread as solved.


----------

